# Repair Kicked-in Door Panel?



## Wildfire9 (Mar 22, 2012)

Been renovating our new house and wanted advice on how to repair this. Apparently the old owners kicked in almost every door. The doors are solid wood, single panel circa 1946. Basically there is a wood frame with a 1/4 inch sheet of plywood held in by trim. The trim has been busted around a lot of the door.

Was wondering the best way to repair this to make it look nice and hold the panel in place without much cost or time involved.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe wood filler and/or epoxy and repaint. Could be almost as easy to replace the doors. Why would anyone open doors by busting them?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Rout away the trim or remove it if it's nailed in (probably it's
milled into the door frame so that's why you'd cut it out),
remove and replace the panel, make or acquire new trim, 
miter and nail in place.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Put another panel on top of it and trim it out.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

If you've got a bunch of doors that were treated so poorly, give up and get new doors. You've heard the term "lipstick on a pig"?
You'll be bucks and time ahead.
Post your location, and someone may be able to give ya a local door maker.
Bill


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I would build a router jig that would cut a side and an end. Cut the door as Loren said and put on new trim. Put in a larger panel if necessary then trim it out. You need some glue and a small nail gun that will not penetrate the door and come out on the back. Take the doors one at a time, place them in the job and router the bad off. Turn the door 180 degrees and do it again. You can make the jug large enough to do all sizes involved. Last time I bought doors like this they were $56 and they were no wood. I think you can do it cheaper. I would sand any paint before I put the trim on. That way you will get rid of the torn pain edges without a lot of work near the new trim.


----------

